# [ Risolto] Problema installazione libreoffice [Funtoo]

## zar Marco

[/b]Risolto il problema nell'altro thread, mi rimane il problema di curl. Provo ad emergere libreoffice, e mi da questo output 

```
┌─[root@funhp] - [/home/saul] - [2017-10-18 11:13:58]

└─[0] <> emerge libreoffice libreoffice-l10n 

!!! Repository 'x-portage' is missing masters attribute in '/usr/portage/metadata/layout.conf'

!!! Set 'masters = core-kit' in this file for future compatibility

WARNING: One or more repositories have missing repo_name entries:

   /usr/portage/profiles/repo_name

NOTE: Each repo_name entry should be a plain text file containing a

unique name for the repository on the first line.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "net-misc/curl[ssl,curl_ssl_nss]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- net-misc/curl-7.54.0::core-kit (Change USE: +curl_ssl_nss, this change violates use flag constraints defined by net-misc/curl-7.54.0: 'curl_ssl_winssl? ( elibc_Winnt ) threads? ( !adns ) ssl? ( exactly-one-of ( curl_ssl_axtls curl_ssl_gnutls curl_ssl_libressl curl_ssl_mbedtls curl_ssl_nss curl_ssl_openssl curl_ssl_polarssl curl_ssl_winssl ) )')

(dependency required by "net-libs/liboauth-1.0.3::security-kit[nss,curl]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-libs/libgdata-0.17.5::gnome-kit" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.20.6::gnome-kit" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "app-office/libreoffice-5.4.2.2::kde-kit[eds]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "libreoffice" [argument])

```

Tralasciando che non capisco il perchè di pacchetti gnome, ho kde, ho provato anche mettendo la richiesta di USE prima dell'emerge, ma il risultato non cambiaLast edited by zar Marco on Thu Oct 19, 2017 9:45 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## zar Marco

Forse ho in parte risolto, in pratica avevo fatto casino con l'equivalente di eselect profile. Se ho risolto poi metto il tag sul titolo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Magari metti anche il tag [FUNTOO] nel titolo almeno si puo' capire che non si sta parlando di gentoo

----------

## zar Marco

Yes, ora lo metto,per il risolto aspetto di vedere se lo installa correttamente

----------

